# Scratchbuilders - How Can I Build This?



## BeardedLumberjack (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi all. Lately I've been getting a bunch of Alaska train stuff to feed my addiction. Recently I heard about a DMU car that Alaska railroad has. The more I think about this heavy duty streetcar, the more I want it - in HO scale.
Here's a pic for your reference:










My question to you scratchbuilders: is it possible for me to build this from scratch in HO scale?
I learn very quickly and I'm always willing to try new things.

Any thoughts would be helpful

Thanks

John


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Neat looking car. Seems like you could find a double decker passenger car that would fit the picture and then go to work on the details. You'll need as many pictures of that car as you can find and some plans for it ifyou can find them. You computer is your best friend when it comes to searching for this kind of info. It's all there if you can find it. Pete


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing, sawgunner has an N scale for sale,








Find an HO?

Or take an HO baggage car and another passenger car cut the one and put it on the top of the other?

Do you want to add a motor too?
Sounds like a lot of work.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Better pictures on this site, http://www.alaskarails.org/fp/passenger/751/

Click on them.


----------



## BeardedLumberjack (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks for the comments guys.

Norgale, I looked into the idea of getting a cheaper Amtrak Superliner lounge to modify and paint. It's a good idea, but I would have to modify the car so much, I don't know if I would succeed on my first try - if I screw up, I'd have to buy another… I think

Thanks for finding those pics, Big Ed. They'll really help. And yes, because I'm a nit-pick when it comes to details, it will be self propelled. I guess I'll need to pick out a motor too.

Another question: what if I built the entire body out of styrene? I could get a Superliner frame and just build off of that, then add details

Thanks again for the thoughts

John


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks like it was modified from one of these push pulls from the C&NW, of which both HO and N models have been produced over the years... http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o263/Daneelo/DoSto/DoSto_CNW.jpg


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

First of all, let me admit that I will scratchbuild anything and everything in the scenery and structures departments, but I leave rolling stock to others.

In spite of your reluctance to try to modify an existing model, that's what I'd do. Once you have your bi-level, see if you can't find a locomotive kit with a chassis close to that length, then put the shell of your bilevel on the chassis and drive train. You could also remove the shell of an RDC model and use that chassis.


----------



## BeardedLumberjack (Sep 9, 2014)

ok. so I found out the specs of the car, and compared it to the specs of any superliner, and found that it's actually like 4 feet longer than a superliner or metra gallery car… which comes out to like 14 mm longer in HO scale..

Should I still try to modify an existing superliner? How would I extend a superliner by 14mm? I'd kinda like to this to be as exact as I can, even though I have no plans or blueprints...

Thanks guys

John


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

If you can't find a model of the car and nothing is close enough then you will have to build it yourself from scratch. The first thing you'll need is a powered base for it with the motor and the trucks. Then build the car to fit. You don't seem to have any doubts as to your ability to do this project so jump on it. 
As mentioned earlier a good place to start might be with an RDC car with a good motor that runs but I think you will have to lengthen the chassis. Also AHC offers some decent passenger car interiors that may fit the bill. I once built a model ship from a picture so what the heck why not a railroad car. 
Since this will be a first for you and for a good many of us I hope you will take the time to take pictures as you go along and post them for us to see how you do the job.
There is no set way to do something like this so you will be inventing the process as you go along. Should be very interesting. Pete


----------

